# which of these should i get



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

I like the carbon fiber one myself


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

I do like the CF one better myself. The red one looks too cheap, almost like the rubber rings that go around your keys to tell them apart. Maybe if it was more metallic looking, I would like it.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

i bought this one, it looks Ok ...anything to hide the cheap plastic lol

freeshipping Chevrolet Chevy Cruze metal Ignition Switch cover car accessories for cruze-in Chromium Styling from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I love the pics, they show it on a Buick and the positions don't seem to line up unless the key was removed in the start position. Hopefully you can adjust it to line up.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

mido said:


> i bought this one, it looks Ok ...anything to hide the cheap plastic lol
> 
> freeshipping Chevrolet Chevy Cruze metal Ignition Switch cover car accessories for cruze-in Chromium Styling from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


I've been checking these out for awhile now too. This is the exact one I plan on getting if they don't come out with any better looking one. I personally don't like the look of the CF/plastic looking ones. Do you have any pictures with it on your car?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I've been checking these out for awhile now too. This is the exact one I plan on getting if they don't come out with any better looking one. I personally don't like the look of the CF/plastic looking ones. Do you have any pictures with it on your car?


will take one tomorrow and post it


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

thank you mido, cause i like that one alot. it goes with the door handle cup plates i got


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> I love the pics, they show it on a Buick and the positions don't seem to line up unless the key was removed in the start position. Hopefully you can adjust it to line up.


i saw that too, its a photoshop though


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

here it is



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

as you see there is a gap in between but i dont know this is due to wrong specs in this one or my cruze has different specs than yours for the key part


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

i would rotate it so that where start is is where you have to turn the key when starting the car personally, but i think it looks really good!


----------

